# Stowe, Feb 15-17



## sankaty (Feb 18, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: * Feb 15-17
*Resort or Ski Area: * Stowe
*Conditions: * PP, Powder, Hardpack, some roots and rocks
*Trip Report:

*Had a great three days at Stowe.  Very good snow on Friday and Saturday.  Woods skied great overall, especially to the left of Hayride and the right of Nosedive. Bumps on Centerline were great on Friday.  I was very impressed with how well the mountain absorbed the crowds on Saturday.  I never waited more than 10 minutes in the singles line for the gondola, and usually much less.  Lots of laps on Chin Clip.  Upper Liftline (right under the lift) to lower National was really nice too (though the last pitch of National was bulletproof).  I discovered the hard way that the chutes near the top of Bypass could use a bit more snow.

Lifts were a big problem on Sunday.  Spent about fifteen minutes stopped about three quarters up the Forerunner, buffeted by frigid winds, before they finally started it up again (and then closed it once everyone was off).  The gondola was crawling.  Between the lines and the slow lifts, it took two hours to complete two runs.  Nothing Stowe can do about the wind, obviously, and the previous two days had been so good I was able to be philosophical about the delays on Sunday.  Between the winds and the the skier traffic, high-traffic groomed trails were scraped, but there was some very nice snow in places.  Cliff Trail was nice and soft on the right and the glades to the right of Nosedive seemed to be the beneficiary of the snow blown off other trails.  Those woods seemed to ski even softer than they had the day before.

If the several inches of snow forecast for midweek verify, Stowe should be great shape.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds crazy.  Guess in those scenarios you find the craziest glade runs and just take your time getting down because your waiting in the lift anyway.  Benefits of Vermont.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 18, 2013)

I hit Stowe on Saturday as well and the conditions were great. Low winds, sun and not cold. Glades all day were excellent. Found fresh snow in many, many spots.

Chutes off bypass had some sketchy zones but I thought they were fun and still very skiable. Glades below the chutes were nice!


----------



## sankaty (Feb 18, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I hit Stowe on Saturday as well and the conditions were great. Low winds, sun and not cold. Glades all day were excellent. Found fresh snow in many, many spots.
> 
> Chutes off bypass had some sketchy zones but I thought they were fun and still very skiable. Glades below the chutes were nice!



The chute I chose had two basically wall-to-wall bands of exposed rock.  At my level of skill/courage, it wasn't pretty. 

You're right about the glades beneath them.  Absolutely glorious.  Unfortunately, I was skiing alone and didn't feel comfortable going in too deep.  There are a few remote gladed areas that I wanted to ski but felt it unwise to navigate solo.


----------



## KevinF (Feb 18, 2013)

sankaty said:


> The chute I chose had two basically wall-to-wall bands of exposed rock.  At my level of skill/courage, it wasn't pretty.



The chutes off of Bypass require a tremondous amount of snow to completely bury those rock bands.  Bypass seems to exist in order to gain access to those glades above Nosedive Glades.


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

that's probably smart. I get nervous too in areas where you are kinda remote. Going solo just ain't smart.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> that's probably smart. I get nervous too in areas where you are kinda remote. Going solo just ain't smart.



There should be some sort of singles line dating service, where bona-fide singles can pair up with another who wants places where no man has gone before..., etc.  Then again, it sounds rather dangerous don't you think?

Thanks for the report.  Did you get an early 7:30 AM start?


----------



## NESnow&Golf (Feb 18, 2013)

I was ther on saturday and it was awesome..


----------



## NESnow&Golf (Feb 18, 2013)

Here are the video's a got from saturday... I was skiing pretty aweful all day then my GoPro died and I skied better story of my life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRV9fJhR1a8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxf6XGZDPgk

like my facebook page if you think these don't suck to bad I'll def post more as I make more 
www.facebook.com/newenglandsnowandgolf


----------



## NESnow&Golf (Feb 18, 2013)

I should throw this out there too.. I was there 2/8 and got some video then as well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prCn56WD02A


----------



## 2sons (Feb 18, 2013)

It seemed like when the Four Runner went down everybody gravitated to the Gondi, but we went in the other direction to the Triple. Christie Glades, Hackett's Highway and the woods off of Lord on skiers right were all good.
Today was all Chin Clip and the woods off of it. All in all not bad considering the horrific wind.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 19, 2013)

NESnow&Golf said:


> Here are the video's a got from saturday... I was skiing pretty aweful all day then my GoPro died and I skied better story of my life



Very nice.  I too find that being on camera brings out the worst in my skiing.  Something about the photons.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 19, 2013)

billski said:


> There should be some sort of singles line dating service, where bona-fide singles can pair up with another who wants places where no man has gone before..., etc.  Then again, it sounds rather dangerous don't you think?
> 
> Thanks for the report.  Did you get an early 7:30 AM start?



I have some friends who got engaged when they thought they might die while being driven overnight by an intoxicated bus driver over treacherous roads in rural India.  Perhaps there is something to the idea of introducing a bit of danger into a dating service.

I was dropping off kids at the ski school, so typically got a 9:30-9:45 start.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2013)

sankaty said:


> Perhaps there is something to the idea of introducing a bit of danger into a dating service.



I have already introduced plenty of danger into my own skiing, and not deliberately.  Wouldn't it be nice to take down a second person too?  :eek"


----------

